# Vacum Splints



## enjoynz (Nov 1, 2007)

We had a training session last night. 
And the guys brought out some vacum splints.
They were taken off our trucks some time ago,
but the station in our area held on to their's,
because quote from our Paramedic trainer.
'They are the best thing since sliced bread'.
I've never seem them before.

15 years ago when I was last in the service,
we had blow up splints instead, which had their problems!
The Paramedic showed us how to use one as immobilisation for a baby.
I was impressed. I was wondering if you still use them over there
and what you think of them? 

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## MayEMT (Nov 2, 2007)

yes we use them here a lot! pretty much replaced the old boards and cravats....now of course judgment calls on when to use what and where...but theyre great


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 5, 2007)

I was just shown one on Saturday in a GEMS class. I'm not sure why they showed it to us, because the demo started with "You guys don't use these around here but look at this". They did mention that Baltimore City recently aquired 18 of them, but now nobody knows where any of them are.


----------



## CAMedicJohn (Jan 20, 2008)

*Vacu Splints*

We use them on our rigs. They come in 3 sizes and are great for isolated wrist, knee, elbow, and ankle injuries. The problem is getting them back after the call. Our ER doc usually don't remove them until after the x-ray which sometimes can take awhile. Also keep the kit together, you need the pump to suck the air out. 

The ones we carry are easy to clean and conform to just about any angulation. 
:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jan 24, 2008)

ah yes, vacu-splints, I love them, they work great for the isolated injury and if you position them the right way you can still feel for a distal pulse, all in all I think they work great and know that my company will probably never take them out of service


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 24, 2008)

Got to play with one in Basic class and loved it! much easier than anythin else we had to get certified with


----------



## skyemt (Jan 24, 2008)

we use them as well... they are great...
also in addition to the three sizes, there is a full body size that is great for hip injuries...

some agencies use the full body vacuum for spinal immobilization, especially for the elderly... only caveat is that if there is a defect, they won't stay rigid, rendering the pt with no immobilization.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jan 24, 2008)

yea, ive heard of those full body ones but have never used one, a squad north of us has one and Ive heard they work pretty good for pelvic injuries..


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Jan 26, 2008)

my dept. has the splints as well as the full body and i think there great. i like the full body ones for the elderly pt. that cant be put on a board properly


----------

